# Its a real CANON, made with a CANON, yes ;)



## Peter42 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ive done this last year at the Port Miramar at Cote a zur, its also ones of the HDR-Images, where i like, that the effect is not that visible. The original has only a white sky and the colors are lost, so ive done this tune to the picture, hope you enjoy






greetings peter


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 12, 2009)

Don't you mean it's a real CAN*N*ON, made with a CANON?


----------



## Peter42 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry, i use the french one, its canon instead of the english cannon
In Respekt of the place of the picture(France) i use canon, OK?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 12, 2009)

OK...but just this once. :er:


----------



## Peter42 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oha, i never understand this little thing.
Ich weiß nicht, was an der Sprache so kompliziert ist, werde aber noch mal in meinen Schulbüchern nachsehen.
Merde, cést uné canon, non Cannon!


----------

